# Naval Live Oaks



## gtuck13 (Feb 14, 2011)

I was wondering if the Naval Live Oaks is the area going pass the turn off for Pensacola Beach and turn into the Gulf Island Seashore were the main office is? Thanks for any info. Would like to try some wade fishing there.:thumbup:


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Yes, Headed south thru Gulf Breeze, rather than veering right to the beach continue east a mile or so. Naval Live Oaks in on both the north and south side of the road, however most fish the south side.


----------



## gtuck13 (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks for the info I was thinking of going there to wade/surf fish. Appreciate it.


----------

